# [etc-update] Problème après une mise à jour (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Après une mise à jour et un etc-update, de nombreux programmes ne fonctionnent plus correctement, en particulier Apache.

----------

## Adrien

et........? :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blasserre

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347528.html

----------

## Neuromancien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347528.html

 

Quel rapport avec ma question ? Si n'avez pas de solution, abstenez vous de répondre.  :Sad: 

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quel rapport avec ma question ? Si n'avez pas de solution, abstenez vous de répondre. 
> 
> 

 

Si tu veux pas qu'on t'aide, abstiens-toi de poster ....

----------

## bong

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347528.html 
> 
> Quel rapport avec ma question ? Si n'avez pas de solution, abstenez vous de répondre. 

 

T'as aussi le droit de t'abstenir de demander si t'as pas cherché.... 

je suppose ( je suis meme certain) que t'as fais un etc-update -5 et si c'est bien le cas tu n'as plus qu'a reecrire tes fichier de conf, on pourra rien faire de plus...

Désolé si je donne l'impression d'etre agressif mais bon....

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347528.html 
> 
> Quel rapport avec ma question ? Si n'avez pas de solution, abstenez vous de répondre. 

 

le rapport, c'est que "Ça ne marche plus !!", c'est vachement générique, et on ne fait pas encore dans la divination ...

donc des messages d'erreur, fichiers de conf (en enlevant les commentaires), etc. seraient les bienvenus.

Si tu pouvais aussi décrire ce que tu as fait entre le moment ou ça marchait, et celui ou ca ne marche plus, ça serait bien.

Maintenant, étant donné que t'as fait un etc-update, c'est vrai que je vise aussi les fichiers de conf écrasés ..., avec un conseil pour l'avenir, c'est de faire gaffe à ce que tu écrases pendant un etc-update.

Merci.

----------

## billiob

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maintenant, étant donné que t'as fait un etc-update, c'est vrai que je vise aussi les fichiers de conf écrasés ..., avec un conseil pour l'avenir, c'est de faire gaffe à ce que tu écrases pendant un etc-update.
> 
> 

 

Ou d'utiliser dispatch-conf

----------

## boozo

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> lasserre wrote:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347528.html
> 
> Quel rapport avec ma question ? Si n'avez pas de solution, abstenez vous de répondre.

 

Avec 281 posts, tu devrais savoir non (et même si il ne sont pas tous sur le forum fr tu dois en avoir un certain nb ici a ton actif)

Par allieurs, bien que ton pb puisse être invalidant il ne te dispense pas du minimum de respect dans tes remarques celui qui te fais ce post l'a fait à juste titre même ci celà est un peu lapidaire je l'accorde   :Mr. Green: 

Et vu le manque d'information dont tu as fait part pour relater ton pb c'était très tentant

Les réponses t'on été fournies donc sois prudent avec etc-update à l'avenir, sinon tu peux toujours prendre l'alternative GUI avec cfg-update  :Wink: 

'alute

----------

## truz

 *[IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !! 1/3 > Comment poser les questions de manière intelligente 6.2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah, quel dommage, j'espère que ça va s'arranger.

  :Laughing: 

[IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

Comment poser les questions de manière intelligente

----------

## sireyessire

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Après une mise à jour et un etc-update, de nombreux programmes ne fonctionnent plus correctement, en particulier Apache.

 

paie ta reconfig avec le sourire  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

Je le savais!!!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2226949-highlight-.html#2226949

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  Pourquoi tu ne suis pas tes propres recommandations???

----------

## blasserre

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Si tu pouvais aussi décrire ce que tu as fait entre le moment ou ça marchait, et celui ou ca ne marche plus, ça serait bien.

 

tu pourrais peut être mentionner ceci dans le howto cité plus haut

ça me parait primordial 

meuh bon ça n'est que mon avis  :Very Happy: 

@neuromancien: bon tu nous les postes tes erreurs ?

----------

## fb99

il y a aussi cfg-update:  *man wrote:*   

> DESCRIPTION
> 
>        The  cfg-update  script  is designed to be a safe and simple tool for updating configuration files in Gentoo Linux. It allows the admin to take a look at differences between
> 
>        the current and new version of a configuration file in a graphical or commandline diff tool. Simply overwriting the current version of the configuration file with the update
> ...

 

----------

## yesi

oy!

je crois que ce n'était même pas une question, alors je crois qu'il ne devrait pas attendre une réponse, n'est-ce pas?  :Smile: 

(revoyez la formulation de la phrase...)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *yesi wrote:*   

> je crois que ce n'était même pas une question, alors je crois qu'il ne devrait pas attendre une réponse, n'est-ce pas? 
> 
> (revoyez la formulation de la phrase...)

 

Pas si sûr...

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Quel rapport avec ma question ? Si n'avez pas de solution, abstenez vous de répondre. 

 

----------

## Adrien

Bon en tout cas, vu qu'il n'a pas l'air de répondre, je me demande s'il n'a pas déjà formaté..... :Razz: 

----------

## yesi

to El_Goretto: 

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après une mise à jour et un etc-update, de nombreux programmes ne fonctionnent plus correctement, en particulier Apache.

 

pour moi, c'est juste une affirmation... :Smile: 

après,  Neuromancien désire peut-être nous faire partager que "etc-update" est très dangereux... :Smile: 

ce que je confirme.

après, restorer sa config de apache, je ne vois pas comment après un "écrasage"...

----------

## yoyo

 *yesi wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   Après une mise à jour et un etc-update, de nombreux programmes ne fonctionnent plus correctement, en particulier Apache. 
> 
> pour moi, c'est juste une affirmation... 

 Oui mais :

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Quel rapport avec ma question ? Si n'avez pas de solution, abstenez vous de répondre.  

 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Je le savais!!!
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2226949-highlight-.html#2226949
> 
>    Pourquoi tu ne suis pas tes propres recommandations???

 

la chuis mort de rire  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> la chuis mort de rire 

 

Oui, et c'est contagieux!  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *yesi wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   
> 
> Après une mise à jour et un etc-update, de nombreux programmes ne fonctionnent plus correctement, en particulier Apache. 
> 
> pour moi, c'est juste une affirmation... 

 

@ALL

[Mode faruge'="Simon jérémy"] On vote ? on vote moi je dis : y bluff !  :Laughing: 

[/Mode faruge'="Simon jérémy"]

----------

## sifran

bluf:lol:

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*    *blasserre wrote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347528.html 
> 
> Quel rapport avec ma question ? Si n'avez pas de solution, abstenez vous de répondre.  
> 
> le rapport, c'est que "Ça ne marche plus !!", c'est vachement générique, et on ne fait pas encore dans la divination ...
> ...

 

Entre autres au démarrage d'Apache, j'ai une erreur "Unexpected end of file" concernant le fichier /etc/conf.d/apache2. Et quand je veux lancer un script PHP, Firefox me propose d'ouvrir le fichier. J'ai corrigé les différents fichiers de config (http.conf...) sans résultat.

----------

## Dais

Pourrais-tu préciser ce qui avait été mis à jour, et comment tu as procédé pour le etc-update stp ?

Pour le unexpected end of file, c'est pas une balise quelconque mal fermée par exemple ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Pourrais-tu préciser ce qui avait été mis à jour, et comment tu as procédé pour le etc-update stp ?
> 
> Pour le unexpected end of file, c'est pas une balise quelconque mal fermée par exemple ?

 

La plupart des problèmes sont résolus. J'ai réinstallé Apache et PHP4 (au lieu de PHP5) et configuré le tout avec le tutoriel de Destination Linux. Il me reste que le problème du UserDir. J'ai ouvert un autre fil à ce sujet.

----------

